# The Train Enthusiast's Home - July 2014 - Pic Heavy!



## mockingbird (Jul 12, 2014)

*Mockingbird Visits The Train Enthusiast Home*

So hopefully this place does better than my last report, visited here about a day after I went to Wales for the second time, yeah I dont really hang about, its obvious to me whoever lived here controlled maybe a signal box? or the track? as beside it has a running train track, while inside a train passed, which sucked as I wish I caught it outside, anyway at the time of my visit the place stunk so bad it was starting to make me feel so sick, the fish-tanks gave off an odor much beyond anything I have ever smelt before, it lingered after I got home an had a shower an washed my clothes really heavy smell that I kept smelling all night, it seems maybe the last owners died inside here? or something similar I wont press on with anymore details, but I will say I have developed a real hatred for bugs, flies and worst of all maggots especially when they land on your hand...

Anyway the place is fairly packed with lots of items to scan through, an I made the most of my visit here, I had a main reason why I wanted to see this place, for the old photographs that remained, I found them exceptionally _beautiful!!!_ 

At first I could not hack the smell after 15mins or so in, I had to go outside so I made my way round the back that's where I discovered a push bike one that was in the pictures in the shed, along with a sign saying *"NO EGGS"* so maybe the owners sold farm produce on the outside of their home, sadly I only got a mobile shot of the female push bike so wont include it, anyway going off course its a pleasant explore just take a nose peg if not expect the place to smell vile! 

I have taken shots slightly different than the regular shots from here, so hopefully something different to look at and of course pic heavy 



IMGP7885 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7883 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7880 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7876 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7871 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7869 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7867 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7864 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7860 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7859 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7857 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7853 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7851 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7850 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7849 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7847 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7841 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7833 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7831 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7828 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7827 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7824 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*Added bonus a scan through the photo albums*


IMGP7840 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7839 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7838 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7837 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7852 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7856 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7855 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7854 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

_Cheers for looking as always - Mockingbird!_


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 12, 2014)

Mate this is awesome.... 
Nearly as good as mine lol, only joking its great to see this again and different bits.
Great report and piccy's as usual fro you


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 12, 2014)

Zedstar said:


> Mate this is awesome....
> Nearly as good as mine lol, only joking its great to see this again and different bits.
> Great report and piccy's as usual fro you



Wouldn't know mate but it had maggots in when I went, that smell is bad.
I think I went a week or so after you, not long after I had got back from Wales, so not much had changed, probably in a worse state now, cheers for the feedback mate, glad you like it.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 12, 2014)

About time you stuck it up. Cracking photos as normal


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 12, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> About time you stuck it up. Cracking photos as normal



I am a busy chap  god how many more to upload I wonder  
Cheers mate!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 12, 2014)

Excellent stuff mate..This is still on my list to do..better take a peg for my nose lol


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 12, 2014)

Lovely old sepia photos there & maggots are clean it's the bed bugs, fleas, lice and ticks you have to watch out for! The doctor looked at me really weird when I asked for a Lyme's disease test.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 12, 2014)

Infraredd said:


> Lovely old sepia photos there & maggots are clean it's the bed bugs, fleas, lice and ticks you have to watch out for! The doctor looked at me really weird when I asked for a Lyme's disease test.



Well aware of bugs an stuff, its just the maggots fell and when ur not expecting it, certain makes you step back abit, cheers mate


----------



## BandageHead (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd love to know what happened to the people who owned these places...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 13, 2014)

Awesome as always. Love the colours in the first shot alot, but the winner for me is that narrow corridor  Also, i like the binoular shot. Top report mate


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 13, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Awesome as always. Love the colours in the first shot alot, but the winner for me is that narrow corridor  Also, i like the binoular shot. Top report mate



I also like the binoular shot but he recons he don't have photo shop (or any other editing suit)


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 13, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> I also like the binoular shot but he recons he don't have photo shop (or any other editing suit)



Hahahahaha, does looked like its been colour splashed here just a bit (blue lens)


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 13, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> I also like the binoular shot but he recons he don't have photo shop (or any other editing suit)



I do have these "filters" on my camera you know, toy, soft, bright, darken, colour extract .... You need to learn more tricks with your camera my friend


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thats a different take on this site and you,ve done a great job of photographing it I could nearly smell it!!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 13, 2014)

Great report, I too liked the binoculars also the "Tarzan and Jane photo", great shots as usual, cheers...


----------



## just looking (Jul 13, 2014)

Really enjoyed this one, thanks for putting up with the smell !!! the photos at the end are a nice touch... I think seeing pics of the former residents reminds you to be respectful, thanks again


----------



## skankypants (Jul 14, 2014)

Superb stuff mate,realy nicely done..


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 14, 2014)

skankypants said:


> Superb stuff mate,realy nicely done..



thanks mate and cheers everyone, rather tricky to pinpoint stuff to photograph with so much inside and so many items laying about!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 14, 2014)

Loved this, the photos really complete the report. Worth putting up with smells and maggots I'd say


----------



## Kezz44 (Jul 14, 2014)

Love this report and great write up too. Sounds particularly grim that one and sad!


----------



## skoobysoo (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome :0)


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 16, 2014)

Fantastic!
I love this location, the old photographs are lovely!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 16, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Fantastic!
> I love this location, the old photographs are lovely!



Ah hello stranger, dropped you a pm earlier get reading lol glad you liked it


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 16, 2014)

Quality throughout, and done with respect


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 16, 2014)

that's a bit good matey


----------



## pip210792 (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks just like an old colleague's house. 

Fantastic pictures


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 23, 2014)

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Little_Duke (Oct 3, 2014)

Certain dslr cameras have what's known as a "selective colour" function. I can do black and white shots but pick what bits I want to leave in colour. I love colour popping on shots. Great work


----------



## HughieD (Oct 3, 2014)

Missed this report first time round. Again absolutely fantastic stuff MB. Really nice use of post-production on the pix too.


----------



## Badger (Oct 5, 2014)

I noticed the foliage had been cleared from here about a week ago. I hope a relative of the owner saves those photos.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 5, 2014)

Badger said:


> I noticed the foliage had been cleared from here about a week ago. I hope a relative of the owner saves those photos.



I hope that's a good sign that someone has cut the foliage down, an not gonna be knocked down an everything in a skip, sucks if that's the case.
An I agree completely, someone of the family must save them, so many memories in those photographs, they need to be looked after.


----------

